# Oh you do woodworking.



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

This is the way I seem to get caught out, as I never like to say no to a challenge. A few months ago to be exact 3 ½, I was asked if I could make a new front door and frame out of oak 8ft x 4ft, now I like working with oak as the finish is really great. So I thought about it and said yes, then the bomb shell hit. The people had second hand oak from a demolished church and wanted to use it, not the way I would have liked to do it but what the heck lets have a go.

Having never made an outside door that would be on show to the world, the first port of call was to get a book and also read up any posts that would make life a bit easer. Special thanks have to go to template tom, as his articles were great.

Now as some of you no I only have one hand so routing consists of using my forehead to plunge, and hold on tight. I also have a spindle moulder and that came into its own, as some of the moulding was impossible for me to do any other way. All the joints are mortise and tenon with dowels holding them. There was one nice thing about the oak, and that was they wanted the outside to look like old boards and not new, so all the machined sides are on the inside.

The curved frame was made by making a cardboard template, then an mdf one. It almost went ok but the top joint is slightly out, but they are more than happy.

There is no photo shoot’s of making it due to the length of time it took, so sorry Harry only the finished thing. Would I make another one? well no as it has really messed up my only arm so I wont be taking on any major jobs again. Well that’s today who no’s about tomorrow.

So that is why I have not been around much lately, but hopefully be back to doing some turning soon.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Pete, Thanks for sharing a truly beautiful piece of work. -Derek


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Pete,

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!

Ed......


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That is a nice door. Looks great in the space it sits.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pete, your "clue" was a red herring so no wonder I couldn't make a correct guess as to what you were making in the last few months. How come you didn't end match the grain?
Only kidding of course, the results couldn't be bettered by a craftsman with three hands.Pete, I'm got given to bullshitting, if I think that a project is crap, I simply say nothing, but when one is brilliant I hunt around for suitable adjectives and on this occasion and being 10.40 PM I'm just lost for words. Having described how you use the plunge router, am I to assume that for the mortices you held the chisel and proceeded to hit it with your forehead? Yet another great project from you Pete and one that will outlive the building.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Fantastic, Pete! A true work of art!!!!!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the very kind words, it was a fun project but harder than I thought or hoped. Yes Harry the mortising was very hard and took its toll on my arm, as the oak is 200 years old and in places a bit like iron. Now that was a thought I could have used my head for hitting the chisel, it is thick enough LOL. But no it was a very hard and frustrating time, using Waite for it my feet to hold the chisel in position and then tap away truly that is how it was done.
Improvisation is the key to tackle any job that is not only difficult, but sometimes seems impossible.
I have just herd from the owners as they returned a short time ago from there holiday, they are totally happy with the finished work.
Now sometimes thats a good thing but !, they want me to come over sometime next week to discuss putting in a spindled staircase OH NO here we go again.
Cheers and thanks again for your very kind words, and Harry yes if I do it I will take photo's
Pete


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job Pete


========


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Pete

Man you amaze me more with every post. That is a job you can surley be proud of.

Mankinds only boundary is his mind!

GREAT JOB!  
John


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

What everyone else said Pete. You are truely NOT handicapped. You might have physical limitations but handicapped, never. Working as you did is outstanding. Great job.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Pete

I can't add much more to what fellow members have already said. You are a true craftsman.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

"Oh you do woodworking". That's not woodworking Pete, that's craftsmanship :sold:


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Pete,
WOW - beautiful.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Out standing Pete. Now how was that set up on the lathe I must have missed that pic  Really liked the mortise and dowl jointery. And as usaual a excellent finish on the door and frame.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, amazing work. Looks great!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Absolutely a great job, I've seen people in the business not do as nice a job as you did. Keep up the great work.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the very kind words, it was a very hard job for me.
Cheers
Pete


----------

